# machine polishing pics



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Post ya pics up of your car if you have had it machine polished?? I am tempted to get this done to mine my valeter/detailer guy said its £25 per hour and could take around 4-5 hours to do. Now thats a lot of money on cleaning a car when the next day it could get dirty again. I know it will last a long time if i keep up with waxing/ sealants. I dont want to do it myself as i have not the time to do it right.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's a couple of cars I have done myself...

viewtopic.php?p=1276819#p1276819
viewtopic.php?p=1370958#p1370958

Get yourself a machine polisher, for the cost of paying someone it makes sense. Let me put it to you this way, it is very difficult to go wrong, there are pleanty of "how to" guides on detailingworld.

The first car I did was my dad's E-Class Merc, he is so particular about it, he only does 2000 miles a year, it spends its life in the garage, at least now, it looks amazing!

As another member once said to me "these things are worth their weight in gold" and without a doubt they certainly are. I have done lots of detailing jobs for people and made some money off it too!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Couple of shots after claying and machine polishing. Megs #83 finished off with Megs #7.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

They do look very nice guys. I will take the comments on board. Cheers


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

4 to five hours.

Some corrections can take up to 15 hours of machine polishing, i would check what type of abrasive he is using, some people go straight in with most abrasive polish, i would be a bit concerned :?

Check out http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/f ... .php?f=129 and take a look at some of their work.


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers man, looks very nice.


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

Swirl marks were totally eliminated


----------



## delirio (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi,
Here you can see the work on my car:
http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums/sh ... hp?t=38094


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Few from random bits on mine:


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Go on ya son that looks wicked I like the B4 and after, great job .It makes me want a black TT.

rich


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers guys, they look very good.


----------



## jdoublehcubed (Nov 6, 2009)

Makes me feel cheated that mine is silver. Can hardly tell even after you've spent 3 hours cleaning it that its any cleaner. I miss having a dark car.


----------

